# Best brier britches?



## Jody Hawk (Nov 26, 2010)

Who makes the best? I bought a pair of Filson's at Georgia Outdoor Sports and they said those would be the last pair I ever bought. Wore them out in a few years. This stuff you get from Cabelas and Bass Pro are cheap and will not protect your legs from briers. I want some good thick material that will be with me for awhile.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 26, 2010)

This is my 3rd season with a pair of Walls Upland Series Camo Duck Brush Pants. I bought them at The Sportsman's Guide. They are comfortable and I seldom feel a briar. 

It's my hands and arms that take the abuse!


----------



## puddintane (Nov 26, 2010)

Give Okie dog supply a call,they sell Mule brand briar proof hunting clothes.They are some kind of tough,you can contact,
Mike Franklin
(918) 633-3519
mike@okiedogsupply.com
if you would like,Puddin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2010)

The old reliable-Carhartt brown duck.


----------



## DSGB92 (Nov 26, 2010)

Carrhart has always been a good brand for us


----------



## kev07 (Nov 26, 2010)

mule brand


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 26, 2010)

I met the couple from OKIE dog supply last weekend at a field trial and they are some super folks to deal with.Bought collars,leads and dad picked up a pair of mule brand chaps.That is some very strong material they make those mule chaps out of.I wear wicks bibs and leg chaps and i think the mule stuff is way better and stronger.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 26, 2010)

My hunting partners wear Wicks brand bibs and get good results.
I wear my full length oil skin duster, no briers in arms or thighs and its water proof for the damp days.
The briers don't even hang in the material.
Been wearing it for three years now and its holding up well.


----------



## shotgun shorty (Nov 26, 2010)

kev07 said:


> mule brand



The best out there


----------



## Bjh706 (Nov 29, 2010)

i like nite lite stuff it works great and lasts also carhart briar pants are great


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 29, 2010)

*Rabbit Track Everwhere```````````````````````````````````>*

I have used them all, and the Felson's were the best I ever had!!

Mules, didn't last one season, they are not Good!! They said they were Guranteed for at least one year, I sent them back and they did send me another pair, they didn't last very long either.

Sure enough the Felson's were the best, but they are so stiff, they wore out my knees! 

What Jody needs is a Good Jump Dog. He had a big male Jump dogs years ago, throw a Honey Bunn, in the biggest briar patch you ever seen that Big Male would tare it up!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## rabbit hunter 69 (Nov 30, 2010)

can't beat mules.go rabbit hunting almost every day with my buddy,and i really beat the bushes.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 30, 2010)

Jody, 

Try the Filson Double Tin Cloth this time.......(or stay out of the briars)

Good Luck, good gear is hard to find.


----------



## brotherslick (Nov 30, 2010)

Just bought a pair of Briarbuster brand bibbs from SportDogSupply.com  I like them . they have not passed the test yet but wore them Friday and did not get wet thats a plus for me . 

I have wore out 2 pairs of DANS in less than 2 seasons first less than 30 days had holes tore in the legs . 2nd pair had double material on the legs tore them less than a year . 
Funny everyone says get a jump dog but they tell what the best briar pants to buy.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 2, 2010)

brotherslick said:


> Just bought a pair of Briarbuster brand bibbs from SportDogSupply.com  I like them . they have not passed the test yet but wore them Friday and did not get wet thats a plus for me .
> 
> I have wore out 2 pairs of DANS in less than 2 seasons first less than 30 days had holes tore in the legs . 2nd pair had double material on the legs tore them less than a year .
> Funny everyone says get a jump dog but they tell what the best briar pants to buy.



Just because the dog jumps the rabbit doesn't mean the rabbit is going to come out in the roadway or into an open field. Gotta bust some briers to get to where the action is.
This past summer sure was a good year for growing briers.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 2, 2010)

*Rabbit Track Everwhere```````````````````````````````````>*

Yep, I think Sometimes, they just sharpen them briars before, I crawled in there??

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Dec 2, 2010)

Wicks went out of business a couple of years ago so who ever got a pair, I have to wonder if they were the origionals?? I love my wicks. I just wear the chaps but got the extra thick ones. I also wear carhart pants under them just to catch those briars the chaps don't cover. My wicks coat is awsome protection on the arms and upper body too. 
Only scratches I have to worry about is this mean ol dog named Pretty Boy Floyd that might take your hand off trying to steal your rabbit!!!!


----------



## speckman25 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody if you was tough you wouldn't need any briar britches


----------



## 027181 (Dec 2, 2010)

camo wranglers of the discount racks at dicks have held up better than anything i've had, and have been abused their my favorite pair to hunt in i figured they would be worn out in a season i guess you never know what your gona get off the discount rack


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 4, 2010)

i wear Dans . They last better than any i have seen. this pair is going into its second season and already made it thru two summers and they look like they have a few more in em


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm on my 2ond year with my Bass Pro Briar pants and they're doin great and believe me we got what you really call briars down here


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 5, 2010)

*Rabbit Track Everwhere```````````````````````````````````>*

Kool Kat, I was  just bragging about old Pretty Boy Floyd, wouldn't run anything but a Rabbit!!

So, if you shoot anything that is trashy, like a deer, yote etc. I suppose  Floyd wouldn't mess with your Game?

He does like too Attack anyone that has a Rabbit!

Sending you a P.M.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2010)

I've heard real good things about Mule brand.


----------



## yonceyboy (Dec 5, 2010)

mule brand DR must have tied his to the truck and drug them down the road.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 7, 2010)

Who needs briar britches with this super pack? I stand in the logging rd. and they bring him right back everytime.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 7, 2010)

Try a pair of these Jody.

These are TOUGH!

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/clothes-workwear/mens/mens-pants/46014.aspx?feature=product_6


----------



## tullisfireball (Dec 7, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> I'm on my 2ond year with my Bass Pro Briar pants and they're doin great and believe me we got what you really call briars down here



Preacher, I thought you didn't need brier britches when the blues were on the ground just stay at the truck and let'em  herd them back to you


----------



## kfoskey (Dec 7, 2010)

I've got a pair of Dan's Snake Proof chaps that I wear. I'm in my second season with them and they're holding up real good. Whole lot cheaper than Mule as well at only $28. I've been real pleased.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Tullis, the bunnys are gettin a little ROAD shy down here and I 'm haven to venture out into the Briars now "Ouch","Blood", "Oh somethings in my boot", "To thick I couldn't see him", "I'm Cut Up", "Preacher U Bleedin", "I can't move." (Common Words From the BriarPatch)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mule is top shelf as far as I'm concerned. Mine have lasted a few years.

As we all know the Preachers dogs are always in the brush he must be missin a few and chasin cripples!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Dec 8, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Tullis, the bunnys are gettin a little ROAD shy down here and I 'm haven to venture out into the Briars now "Ouch","Blood", "Oh somethings in my boot", "To thick I couldn't see him", "I'm Cut Up", "Preacher U Bleedin", "I can't move." (Common Words From the BriarPatch)



No wonder after one rabbit you're ready to quit.Stay off the blood thinner or you won't make it back to the truck.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 8, 2010)

You"re right about that 282, I hAVE BEEN TAKIN AN ASPIRN A DAY FOR 9-yEARS AND i AM A free bleeder iF I GET THE NERVE I MIGHT LET YOU SEE JUST WHAT aSPIRN lEgS LOOK LIKE  RUGER, THANKS FOR THE back-up!!!!!!


----------



## tullisfireball (Dec 8, 2010)

Preacher, Do you need me to come and make them briers lay down for you?


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 8, 2010)

Send Picture---- You need to be at least 400 LBS to mat down these briars, and if you are that big, DON't come, don't have enough $$$$$ to feed you


----------



## tullisfireball (Dec 9, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Send Picture---- You need to be at least 400 LBS to mat down these briars, and if you are that big, DON't come, don't have enough $$$$$ to feed you



I'm not 400 yet, but if my wife keeps cooking it won't be long! I was an offensive lineman so I know how to get through a mess
Don't worry about the feeding part, I'm a Missionary so you know I will have a sandwich hid in a pack somewhere


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 13, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> I'm on my 2ond year with my Bass Pro Briar pants and they're doin great and believe me we got what you really call briars down here



3rd year here with my Bass Pro Brier pants. Wear them during deer, rabbit, and squirrel hunting...


----------

